# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  building forearms w/hand squeezer?

## Venum

I just picked up a set of those forearm/grip excersizers, the ones you squeeze with the handles and the big spring in the middle...since I got them I have been doing it alot while watching tv/driving, etc..after alot of squeezes it really starts to burn up my forearms like hell..it gives me crazy pumps. is this this too much on the forearms to do when not using them at the gym? can they be over trained? my father always swung a hammer day in and day out all day when working as a carpenter and his forearms were always really big, so I can't see forearms being an easily overtrained muscle group...........

----------


## Myka

what resistance are they?

----------


## ~fuelforfire~

im pretty sure you will be fine, shouldnt hurt your lifts too much anyway

----------


## Venum

i dont know what resistance they are, I do about 40 squeezes at a time before it burns too much

----------


## biglouie250

i assume you want bigger forearms? start incorporating hammer curls if you dont already do so to your bicep day.

----------


## kyle_storm

personally i dont think there is any need to train forearms as a seperate unit, because they are already under pressure from so many diffrent exercise, eg...curls, pushdowns, flys etc....

----------


## spywizard

popeye arms.... aint' nothing wrong with dat..

----------


## SHAOKAHN

> I just picked up a set of those forearm/grip excersizers, the ones you squeeze with the handles and the big spring in the middle...since I got them I have been doing it alot while watching tv/driving, etc..after alot of squeezes it really starts to burn up my forearms like hell..it gives me crazy pumps. is this this too much on the forearms to do when not using them at the gym? can they be over trained? my father always swung a hammer day in and day out all day when working as a carpenter and his forearms were always really big, so I can't see forearms being an easily overtrained muscle group...........


Easily overtrained? No...Used in a multitude of lifts as well as daily tasks? Yes. Don't see you harming anything at all.

Im my opinion however, and using quads as one example, forearm growth (talking size here)might require the recruitment of the slow-twitch fibers to really "grow" i.e heavy Resistance.
Even more like quads, a combination of heavy weight and a higher rep range might be the ticket.

Unless you've got a series of progressively firmer tensioned hand grippers, I would only see you hitting the fast-twitch muscle fibers. Kind of like bench pressing 20 lbs for five sets of 90 wouldn't yield much in terms of mass gains in the chest. 


_-shaokahn-_

----------


## GunTotingHipGangster

> I just picked up a set of those forearm/grip excersizers, the ones you squeeze with the handles and the big spring in the middle...since I got them I have been doing it alot while watching tv/driving, etc..after alot of squeezes it really starts to burn up my forearms like hell..it gives me crazy pumps. is this this too much on the forearms to do when not using them at the gym? can they be over trained? my father always swung a hammer day in and day out all day when working as a carpenter and his forearms were always really big, so I can't see forearms being an easily overtrained muscle group...........


forearms are not easy to over train. I think you should be fine, but i wouldnt do it on back day (before or after your workout) since back incorporates forarms greatly.

Let me know of you results, i'm curious to purchasing one of these too

----------


## Wanderlei Silva

> forearms are not easy to over train. I think you should be fine, but i wouldnt do it on back day (before or after your workout) since back incorporates forarms greatly.
> 
> Let me know of you results, i'm curious to purchasing one of these too




Those little wrist curl machines works wonders, they can also be turned around for reverse wrist curls. I bought mine at Walmart, it is Gold Gym brand. Only cost like $15.

----------


## BEER WHORE

> personally i dont think there is any need to train forearms as a seperate unit, because they are already under pressure from so many diffrent exercise, eg...curls, pushdowns, flys etc....


Not true.

----------


## Venum

if they get a good enough work out from normal workouts, i wouldnt have this problem

----------

